# Songs that make you feel badass



## TakeWalker (Feb 26, 2009)

Seriously. I was listening to "Inside the Fire" by Disturbed today, and it just made me feel awesome. What songs make you feel totally sweet?

My list would include everything by Sabaton and "Diamond Sky" by Power Quest. That last one doesn't make me feel, like, a beer-swilling, chest-hair-growing manly man. More... powerful? Like I could fly or something. Which is pretty badass in its own way, y'know?


----------



## mammagamma (Feb 27, 2009)

Carcass' Heartwork 

It makes me feel manly


----------



## Takun (Feb 27, 2009)

Treepeople - Something Vicious for Tomorrow.  \m/


----------



## virus (Feb 27, 2009)

Just about any song from Rage against the machine.


----------



## Tudd (Feb 28, 2009)

Rage does it, Metallica does it, Disturbed does it, The Doors do it, Eminem does it, Deep Purple does it, Death does it, etc etc etc


----------



## Greasemunky (Feb 28, 2009)

Tudd said:


> Eminem does it



Hell yes.

Specialy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qG1sZhO74A

Also, Rammstein and Rob Zombie.


----------



## Tudd (Feb 28, 2009)

Greasemunky said:


> Hell yes.
> 
> Specialy
> 
> ...



Good track! Although, DMX is kinda not that great...

try this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCTYEl9jQuI&fmt=18


----------



## ByondRAGE (Feb 28, 2009)

all music from Pendulum...


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Mar 1, 2009)

Wake up Dead and Poison was the Cure, both by Megadeth. Oh and The Great Southern Trendkill by Pantera.


----------



## Potato (Mar 1, 2009)

Iron Maiden songs. Nuff said.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2009)

Sublime. 8)


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Mar 1, 2009)

Ween - "It's Gonna Be A Long Night"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkqIC_QF5zk

Ignore the retarded video.


----------



## IWP (Mar 1, 2009)

Pantera - Proud To Be Loud fits this discription pretty well. This was of course before they started playing dull groove metal in the 90s.


----------



## Repiotou (Mar 1, 2009)

"Ultra" by KMFDM. Nuff' said punk!


----------



## GatodeCafe (Mar 2, 2009)

"Inside of You" by Hoobastank. It literally just makes me want to go out and drink and fuck and party like a son of a bitch.


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Mar 2, 2009)

Master of Puppets by Metallica


----------



## Tudd (Mar 2, 2009)

Too much good music being mentioned here...


----------



## AxlePerri (Mar 2, 2009)

At The Gates - Slaughter of the Soul
Pat Benatar - Invincible
Van Canto - The Mission
LL Cool J - Deepest Bluest

Diamond Sky is uplifting song  . My favorite by them is "Far Away" from first album, and "Magic Never Dies" comes close


----------



## Kanin (Mar 2, 2009)

Ã  tout le monde (set me free)- by Megadeth


----------



## TakeWalker (Mar 2, 2009)

AxlePerri said:


> Pat Benatar - Invincible
> Van Canto - The Mission



Hell yes and hell yes. 

More people need to listen to Van Canto.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2009)

Muse. Every single song. They make me feel badass (and glad I don't have asthma).


----------



## lowlow64 (Mar 3, 2009)

Anything by Rammstein, Metallica, Dethklok, Edguy. Also
Drowning Pool - Bodies
Apocalyptica - I'm Not Jesus
Hatebreed - I Will Be Heard
and a few tracks by The Game.


----------



## Hackfox (Mar 3, 2009)

lowlow64 said:


> and a few tracks by The Game.



:3 
The Game, Jeezy, Ice Cube, Rick Ross, Rammstein, Slipknot, Cannibal Corpse,
Avenged Sevenfold...
And a few more.  Excuse the spelling, I'm about to leave for school.


----------



## Wolfsmate (Mar 24, 2009)

Indestructible - Disturbed without a doubt ! No Contest !


----------



## Rytes (Mar 24, 2009)

Stay Fly by 3 Six Mafia


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 24, 2009)

- The Imperial March
- Dream Theater- A Fortune In Lies
- Rush- Bastille Day


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Apr 8, 2009)

Mr. Pinstripe Suit -- Big Bad Voodoo Daddy
Dr. Bones -- Cherry Poppin' Daddies
Americano -- Brian Setzer Orchestra


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 9, 2009)

Swing revival fan, eh? Ever heard of the Atomic Fireballs? I recommend "Man With the Hex".


----------



## MaxTheHusky (Apr 9, 2009)

through the fire and the flames by dragonforce, and the escapist by Nightwish 8D


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Apr 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZcX15B1eO0&feature=related

When this track comes out, it'll be what I'm blasting on the freeway.


----------



## Tudd (Apr 10, 2009)

Harvester of Sorrow - 'Tallica


----------



## ale (Apr 12, 2009)

Holy Diver by Dio.  It makes no sense, but it's still awesome^^


----------



## Shouden (Apr 12, 2009)

"We are the Champions" and "We Will Rock You" both by Queen


----------



## AxlePerri (Apr 12, 2009)

ale said:


> Holy Diver by Dio.  It makes no sense, but it's still awesome^^



Don't Talk To Strangers does it for me


----------



## Bunneh45 (Apr 15, 2009)

Sunn O)))


----------



## Shindo (Apr 15, 2009)

any song by luda


----------



## DarkFireFox (Apr 16, 2009)

FADERHEAD-TZDV.........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLptcBLy6Qw


----------



## crazydog (Apr 16, 2009)

definately animals by Nickelback, anything by Metalica, and AC/DC back in black


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 24, 2009)

Trashed, Lost & Strungout - Children of Bodom

Can't get enough COB  but really, this song makes me want to kick some ass (their music makes me do that).


----------



## Icky (Apr 25, 2009)

Indestructable-Disturbed
Ten Thousand Fists-Disturbed
All Nightmare Long-Metallica
Battery-Metallica

Bonus badass points for screaming the choruses of the first two.


----------



## Brody (Apr 25, 2009)

This is the New Shit by Marilyn Manson. Why has no one said this yet?

With this song I can rape Mr. T


----------



## Rhyrs (Jun 30, 2009)

Wolfsmate said:


> Indestructible - Disturbed without a doubt ! No Contest !



I second this notion.


----------



## CaseyCoyote (Jun 30, 2009)

"Seven Nation Army"-The White Stripes

"Bullet With Butterfly Wings"-Smashing Pumpkins

"Here to Stay"-Korn

"Stricken"-Disturbed

"Rider of the Last Day"-Tarot

"Somewhere Around Nothing"-Apocalyptica


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 3, 2009)

Brody said:


> This is the New Shit by Marilyn Manson. Why has no one said this yet?



Nice... Ooh, ooh, Slayer, Suicidal Tendencies, System of a Down, and Metallica. Of course there's more but you would die of old age before finishing the list...


----------



## Keirel (Jul 7, 2009)

Ace's high by Iron Maiden, high speed dirt by Megadeth, take no prisoner's by Megadeth, dread and the fugitive mind by Megadeth, back in the day by Megadeth, a tout le monde by Megadeth, holy smoke by Iron Maiden, holy war's...the punishment due by Megadeth, she-wolf by Megadeth and forclosure of a dream by Megadeth yea i like Megadeth


----------



## Molotov (Jul 7, 2009)

CA-TA-TON-IIIIIIIIIC! CA-TA-TON-IIIIIIIIC!

....Just to name one out of the many. If you'll excuse me, there are objects begging for my footprint on them.


----------



## Magikian (Jul 8, 2009)

A few songs from Faith No More, namely Surprise! You're Dead!, The Gentle Art Of Making Enemies and Cuckoo For Caca.

Agreed on the Sabaton, OP.

Most of Dillinger Escape Plan's discography.

In The House - In A Heartbeat from the 28 Days Later Soundtrack.

To name a few. :V


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 8, 2009)

Highway to the Danger Zone by Kenny Loggins
Eye of the Tiger by Survivor
Wild Blue Yonder by USAF Band
Air Force Blue by Old People from the 50's
The Army Goes Rolling Along by US Army


----------



## Shindo (Jul 8, 2009)

old thread is oooooooooold


----------



## bluewulf1 (Jul 8, 2009)

it is well agreed that disturbed is bad-ass muzik

avenged sevenfold 
coheed and cambria
seether


----------



## D Void (Jul 8, 2009)

The Trooper by Iron Maiden.
Indestructable by Disturbed.

Bad arse tunes


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 8, 2009)

"Requiem" by Gyorgy Ligeti is pretty awesome.

Dimmu Borgir's "In Death's Embrace" is also pretty cool, even if I don't like their other stuff that much. 

"Conquer All" by Behemoth.

I can think of tons more, but i don't feel like posting that many.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 15, 2009)

Instant Karma by John Lennon


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 15, 2009)

- The Imperial March (Star Wars)
- Rush: Bastille Day
- Rush: YYZ
- Joe Satriani: Oriental Melody
- Tangerine Dream: Sunrise in the Third System


----------



## duzzie (Jul 15, 2009)

Die Toten Hosen - Man
MotÃ¶rhead - Walk a crooked mile


----------



## gigglingHyena (Jul 15, 2009)

Pendulum - Showdown


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 15, 2009)

Gigi D'Agostino- Bla Bla Bla


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 16, 2009)

CerbrusNL said:


> Gigi D'Agostino- Bla Bla Bla



AWESOME SONG

Bat Country by Avenged Sevenfold. I feel like making a beast out of myself, to get rid of the pain of being a man


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 16, 2009)

Witt und Heppner- Die Flut
VNV Nation- Honour, and Epicentre.
Eric Prydz- Proper Education
New Order- Blue Monday


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 16, 2009)

Hawkwind-  Master of the Universe


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 16, 2009)

Anything extremely heavy, like Lamb of God, Hatebreed, Behemoth, or Meshuggah.  Pretty much anything that I like that will scare the majority of the community XD


----------



## Wolfsmate (Jul 16, 2009)

Tiesto, Love Comes Again !


----------



## xXWidowerXx (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm going to go with "Slice Of Life" by Android Lust. (It's a cover, but a damn good one.)

And that's because I aint ever seen Android Lust on these here forums.

It's one of those songs that I just can't help it... the audio volume goes up a little more and a little more... until I get yelled at for the damn loud music.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 16, 2009)

Keirel said:


> Ace's high by Iron Maiden, high speed dirt by Megadeth, take no prisoner's by Megadeth, dread and the fugitive mind by Megadeth, back in the day by Megadeth, a tout le monde by Megadeth, holy smoke by Iron Maiden, holy war's...the punishment due by Megadeth, she-wolf by Megadeth and forclosure of a dream by Megadeth yea i like Megadeth


 
What about "Ashes in your Mouth", "Architecture of Aggression" or "FFF" by Megadeth?


----------



## pixthor (Jul 17, 2009)

Clones - Ash. BADASS!!! 

Link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlpWjl1peII


----------



## Tweek (Jul 21, 2009)

Shattered by Coki. Heavy heavy dub.


----------



## Kiko The Freako (Jul 21, 2009)

Raise Hell by (Hed) p.e.


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Jul 21, 2009)

More songs, yaaay!

Jack the ripper - The Horrors
Got Money - Lil Wayne ft. T-Pain
My Name is Mud - Primus
Down Rodeo - Rage Against the Machine
Tire Me - Rage Against the Machine
Take the Power Back - Rage Against the Machine
The South is Gonna Do it Again - Charlie Daniels BAnd
Country Boy Can Survive - Hank Williams Jr.
He's a Pirate - Hans Zimmer (Pirates of the Caribbean soundtrack)
Jack Sparrow - Hans Zimmer (Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest soundtrack)
Epiphany - Stephen Sondheim (Sweeny Todd Soundtrack)

Hurray for an eclectic sense of musical taste!


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 21, 2009)

"Note to You" - Dot Dot Curve 
"Dirty World" - Dope

and every 3Oh!3 song.


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 21, 2009)

Escape the Fate - The Flood
Avenged Sevenfold - Bat Country
Killswitch Engage - My Curse

All awesome songs. A couple of SOAD songs (System of a Down) are pretty good aswell, especially 'bounce'


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 21, 2009)

Trio- Da Da Da
it's like "I don't even give a fuck": the song


----------



## Nick (Jul 26, 2009)

Korn - Coming Undonehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sovqsr8o19Y


----------



## Keirel (Jul 27, 2009)

Also anything from DJ noisekick, megadeth, iron maiden or dropkick murphys'.


----------

